# ICS on the thunderbolt.



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone else see that R3dman posted a working 3g data ICS screeny on twitter says he might release it tomorrow

sent from HTC Greatness.


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw this on his rootzwiki Rom topic. Great things are coming. He mentioned no 4G but that had 3G and calls working.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

droid future said:


> I saw this on his rootzwiki Rom topic. Great things are coming. He mentioned no 4G but that had 3G and calls working.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That doesnt make sense given the thunderbolts radio. Also, his screenshot shows a wifi connection, not a 3g connections. With how many claims we have seen and failed, I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

We have seen this countless times. I will believe it when the link to the Tom is posted and I see it for myself when its loaded and working on my phone.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I understand your point but reds has always delivered look at his track record

sent from HTC Greatness.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

haters willl hateeeee


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

sidroc said:


> That doesnt make sense given the thunderbolts radio. Also, his screenshot shows a wifi connection, not a 3g connections. With how many claims we have seen and failed, I will believe it when I see it.


I did see the wifi was on and didn't show 3G. Once the link drops and can test then we might have more info.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

I believe! [/fanatical] This would make tomorrow an awesome day if he comes through.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Very true it would I like to give people the benifit of the doubt.

sent from HTC Greatness.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

CC268 said:


> haters willl hateeeee


Nothing about hating. What is there to hate? We have seen devs in the past say this same thing but there was always a catch. Either it wasn't stable or a down out lie.

Its called not getting ones hopes up.

Like the old saying goes. Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me.
Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

But I have never seen that kinda stuff from reds

sent from HTC Greatness.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Some are so quick to dismiss... When has R3D not delivered on something he said? I can't think of a single time.

There's no reason to call out the devs who do this for fun in their free time, so that you don't get your hopes up. That just sounds ridiculous! Can we please just be patient and respectful to the devs working on this?

*****Edited as I didn't like how that came across originally*****

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Some are so quick to dismiss... When has R3D not delivered on something he said? I can't think of a single time.
> 
> Besides, I've only heard 1 other dev claim to have data, still does but says he won't release until perfect. That's questionable when nobody can verify, or has tested it, but that's a whole different story.
> 
> ...


+1

sent from HTC Greatness.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, but there are lit signal bars next to the wifi icon.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

When it drops it drops, until then all we can do is wait and see what happens


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Simple thing. Don't post something that's not ready. Remember the fiasco dv went through?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I personally would say that as long as they're working on it, they can do whatever the hell they want. Myself, I like seeing tweets like that. It shows they're working on it! If you don't want to know until release, don't follow them on twitter ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey I'm really grateful folks are working on this and not just waiting for a leaked RIL, That said, I personally don't have any interest in a rom with no 4g. Its importance is a major step toward a real everyday working ics rom. THAT is what I would like to try. I don't mean to diminish the accomplishment. It's quite a coup.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

I would love to have ICS with working calls and data, even if it is only 3G. 4G will come.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

R3D is undoubtedly one of our greatest developers, and has never failed to deliver on anything to my knowledge. I remember R3D posting about an upcoming project called "malpractice" some time ago, maybe this is it. When it's released we will all be able to see for ourselves how it works, there's no reason to unduly doubt a great developer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

And this thread does not have anything to do with Dv. Its about reds and that he has never failed us and I believe him so.

sent from HTC Greatness.


----------



## Taykiin (Jul 11, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> And this thread does not have anything to do with Dv. Its about reds and that he has never failed us and I believe him so.
> 
> sent from HTC Greatness.


+1 brother! excited to see what develops here. been anticipating ICS for some time right there with everyone else!


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

What's Reds twitter?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> What's Reds twitter?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


R3dmanx

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> What's Reds twitter?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


There's a link to it beneath his avatar.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

droid future said:


> R3dmanx
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 thanks dude

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Hum.... This could be very nice news

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> There's a link to it beneath his avatar.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


If using tapatalk it don't show up

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

sidroc said:


> That doesnt make sense given the thunderbolts radio. Also, his screenshot shows a wifi connection, not a 3g connections. With how many claims we have seen and failed, I will believe it when I see it.


the reason why is wifi is because i was just sharing my progress.
i dont have nothing to prove, just something to share.


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Nothing about hating. What is there to hate? We have seen devs in the past say this same thing but there was always a catch. Either it wasn't stable or a down out lie.
> 
> Its called not getting ones hopes up.
> 
> ...


well all i know is over 300 hrs reversing codes, since i use to do it for PSP and ayPhone i figure since tbolt is pretty much dead and my roms are OK i have some time to play on AOSP. but to reverse is so much different on android and mobile devices in general. after 78 test builds, and ALOT of weed and NO Sleep. i finally was able to connect to 3g. is still unstable and it wont auto reconnect if you lose signal. you have to manually toggle.
i will do a few screenshots and maybe a video booting and how to connect to network. also the radio im using is CDMA from 605.19 and 4GLTE from the MR4 OpenMobile Leak if that makes a difference but the LTE radio from any other release wont work.
i will MSG a couple of people to test the RC when is ready.

For all of those people who think i have something to prove to the android community, well all i can say is that i already made my mark and enforcing it.

What have you done lately?

AND FOR ALL MY SUPPORTERS AND FOLLOWERS, BIG THINGS ARE COMING.....*PLEASE* *(NO MOLES AND HATERS* <-







*IM WATCHING YOU*







* ) *


----------



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

R3Ds said:


> well all i know is over 300 hrs reversing codes, since i use to do it for PSP and ayPhone i figure since tbolt is pretty much dead and my roms are OK i have some time to play on AOSP. but to reverse is so much different on android and mobile devices in general. after 78 test builds, and ALOT of weed and NO Sleep. i finally was able to connect to 3g. is still unstable and it wont auto reconnect if you lose signal. you have to manually toggle.
> i will do a few screenshots and maybe a video booting and how to connect to network. also the radio im using is CDMA from 605.19 and 4GLTE from the MR4 OpenMobile Leak if that makes a difference but the LTE radio from any other release wont work.
> i will MSG a couple of people to test the RC when is ready.
> 
> ...


To be fair ive always trusted youe work, im just not wanting to get my hopes up. Looking forwards to ICS.


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

I am hoping this comes together. If 3g is working in am sure the community will through in and help take it all the way.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree. It seems like any dev worth their salt is working towards getting data. Given the nature of the project its probably hard to collaborate at this point. Once someone gets calls and SMS and any kind of data (even 1x) stable I'm betting we'll see a working RIL from a combined effort before we get a leak of ICS.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks redman for chiming in I have tons of faith in u. I can't wait

sent from HTC Greatness.


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

You probably get this a lot, but I'll test if you want some help

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

"and ALOT of weed", ahahah omg I love you man 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Simple thing. Don't post something that's not ready. Remember the fiasco dv went through?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


ready? when has anything been ever ready.
hence all the updates, and the fiasco is caused by most of the end users that dont really know not the devs.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

R3Ds said:


> ready? when has anything been ever ready.
> hence all the updates, and the fiasco is caused by most of the end users that dont really know not the devs.


Take your time red  and if you need anybody that's more than willing to risk bricking there phone for you I'm more than willing


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

R3Ds said:


> ready? when has anything been ever ready.
> hence all the updates, and the fiasco is caused by most of the end users that dont really know not the devs.


Agreed 100%!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Man! I cant wait for this.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

For whatever reason an android developer never wins over everyone because it comes down to basically 2 scenarios:

Scenario A:

1) Users say they can't wait to see something
1a) Certain users start complaining (though they claim it isn't) about said thing
2) Developer decides to not put out something until it's stable
3) Certain people in the community still complain because they have no patience and claim it's never coming out
4) Developer goes







why do I bother.

Scenario B:

1) Users say they can't wait to see something
1a) Certain users start complaining (though they claim it isn't) about said thing
2) Developer puts out a preview and says it's not perfect, but wants to make people happy
3) Certain people ignore the part about it not being perfect and complain it's not perfect anyways.
4) Developer goes







why do I bother.

Even happens on things such as the HP Touchpad where everyone should be lucky to even have Android.

Flaming developers that are actively trying to work on a project will not be tolerated (at least not by me)


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

How many flaming Developers do you know?
Sorry, Couldn't resist.

Man, the page break TOTALLY ruined that joke!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> How many flaming Developers do you know?
> Sorry, Couldn't resist.
> 
> Man, the page break TOTALLY ruined that joke!


Only those that sleep too close to the campfire during a corporate IT retreat


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

What happened? 2 days ago we heard "released within a few hours" and now all quiet?


----------



## Jeenyus (Sep 9, 2011)

Budwise said:


> What happened? 2 days ago we heard "released within a few hours" and now all quiet?


Maybe he found a bug that he wants to work out before releasing. If you're tired of waiting, then why not right your own codes?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeenyus said:


> Maybe he found a bug that he wants to work out before releasing. If you're tired of waiting, then why not right your own codes?


What is with the hostility...


----------



## Jeenyus (Sep 9, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> What is with the hostility...


Sorry, didn't mean to sound hostile. Just wanted to point out the uselessness of trying to rush devs


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Jeenyus said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound hostile. Just wanted to point out the uselessness of trying to rush devs


He wasn't rushing. He was just wondering what happened.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

what did happen?


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to hear r3ds. Looking forward to it. Pay no mind to the doubters.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

I suppose the 1 bar in the picture indicates that he at least got calls and sms working if not 3G which is still a big step even if we've heard it before.


----------



## Jeenyus (Sep 9, 2011)

I PMed him asking if 3G was true. Here's what he said:

"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Yes it is true but not really stable on hand off but it connects. I will post a link when I fix some other stuff that broke in the process."[/background]


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeenyus said:


> I PMed him asking if 3G was true. Here's what he said:
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Yes it is true but not really stable on hand off but it connects. I will post a link when I fix some other stuff that broke in the process."[/background]


The process that he's referring to the changing of base from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4?


----------



## Jeenyus (Sep 9, 2011)

Adelos said:


> The process that he's referring to the changing of base from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4?


No, he's saying that 3G connects but its intermittent (the connection is not solid), but it does connect


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

No news about this?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Koramchad said:


> No news about this?


If there was it would of been posted.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WalkerGFX (May 16, 2012)

Just want ICS!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

And just like every other announcement that its working, no dev collaboration, no proof (proof screenshot showed voice singal which can be obtained in ICS with the stock rill, just not DATA) and weeks of waiting with hype. At minimum, a youtube video should be made showing the tbolt connecting to 3g, credibility on data has faded with every claim every time so far and this is going the same rout.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

sidroc said:


> And just like every other announcement that its working, no dev collaboration, no proof (proof screenshot showed voice singal which can be obtained in ICS with the stock rill, just not DATA) and weeks of waiting with hype. At minimum, a youtube video should be made showing the tbolt connecting to 3g, credibility on data has faded with every claim every time so far and this is going the same rout.


When a dev claims to have 3g working but will show no proof. Just don't believe it then. It's not hard to take a screen shot. I don't know if some of these devs just want to start drama or try to make some quick money in donations. One thing I do know from reading some of these threads in the past is that the mods needs to start deleting dev posts that claim to have working data but shows no proof. I think we are still waiting for that screen shot from r3d that he promised to prove he had it working. I do like how he at first said he had 3g working. Then a few days later it was it connects but its glitchy. Why couldn't he just come out and say it connects but it isn't stable? This is why when a dev claims to have working data but no proof I just go yeah right and move along. Hey I cured the common cold people LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> And just like every other announcement that its working, no dev collaboration, no proof (proof screenshot showed voice singal which can be obtained in ICS with the stock rill, just not DATA) and weeks of waiting with hype. At minimum, a youtube video should be made showing the tbolt connecting to 3g, credibility on data has faded with every claim every time so far and this is going the same rout.


GAH, PEOPLE...... STOP PLEASE...COME BACK TO EARTH SANITY IS CALLING!


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> GAH, PEOPLE...... STOP PLEASE...COME BACK TO EARTH SANITY IS CALLING!


+1
Doug B.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> GAH, PEOPLE...... STOP PLEASE...COME BACK TO EARTH SANITY IS CALLING!


Actually, they're right. We give devs A LOT in the Android community but we don't need to blindly believe everything with NO proof. If theyre going to make a big claim (wether or not its for hype or donatio s), they need show it somehow (screenshot or video). If this scares of devs: fine. I may not dabble in Android ROMs but I am a developer nonetheless and I wouldn't leave over such a request.


----------



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

Armada said:


> Actually, they're right. We give devs A LOT in the Android community but we don't need to blindly believe everything with NO proof. If theyre going to make a big claim (wether or not its for hype or donatio s), they need show it somehow (screenshot or video). If this scares of devs: fine. I may not dabble in Android ROMs but I am a developer nonetheless and I wouldn't leave over such a request.


Well spoken, Big claims require great proof. Lets look at this logically. Would you send money to an internet stranger to help him with his project when he gives you no proof he has got anywhere and been extremely vauge on a technical description? No of course not. Many will retort that he has a good dev history. So did DV and he never delivered and walked away with donations.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm ready for ics on the bolt. I'm for sure don't want all the drama that comes with it. I've had an android device since the htc eris and never seen so much bickering in the android community. I have an upgrade coming in august, so I will wait till then to get the nexus. People just grow up and be patient.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

That's why I asked. I don't require proof, but it's not that hard to give an update through twitter or rootzwiki... Even if it's just to say that it's not working at all! Complete silence after dropping such a bomb is never a good sign anyway...
Let's still hope for the best!


----------



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

Im pretty sure he did not start this thread, so quit whining. Can a mod lock or delete this thread, the discussion is not going in a good direction.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Why because it paints a few devs in a bad light. I think it should be left open so people can see both sides of the coin. After all we are having a civil discussion and not harming anyone.

If a dev wants to leave because a few people calls them out with a pretty easy request. Then that's their right but it don't say much for their character.

When a scientist delivers his or her findings. Does the board take it on their word? Or do they go through their notes to see that they are right?

If you're going to make claims. You better have the data to back it up.

I thought the internet law of pics or it didn't happen was well known throughout cyberspace? LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Until there's a ROM or source to that ROM on the forum that has data, everything is speculation and potential BS. Anyone that believes otherwise, caveat emptor.

BTW, pictures can also be easily faked


----------

